# Is 3D Archery almost dead ?



## NCMikey (Nov 21, 2008)

Here in North Carolina we are getting more shooters. A couple of years ago there would only be one shoot on Sunday, now there will be at least 3 and maybe 1 or 2 on Saturday. Its growing here in NC.


----------



## damnyankee (Oct 4, 2002)

Well in my part of the country you are way off. We have a choice of 3-4 shoots every weekend with 70-130 shooter attendance,this is at the local level.

As for the IBO Ntls I think the numbers are pretty steady, I can't speak for the ASA because I'm to far north to even think about it:teeth:


----------



## cenochs (May 2, 2007)

Thanks guys for the replies! I have been wondering what has happened to all of the shooters in our area. I am from Kentucky and can throw a rock and hit Ohio and WV so for archery I am in a hot bed.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

Historically, our club usually has the lowest attendance in our Coalition. Largely because of geography. We are the southern most club and a good 45 minutes South of the next nearest. We usually have @80-90 shooters on a weekend. This year we've had two shoots so far. Our first we had 107 and our second we had 130. These are the first two shoots we've had that broke the 100 mark.

It really depends on location. Different areas will see things differently. I hate to hear you guys are having so much trouble. Hopefully things will turn around for you.


----------



## NGsportsman (May 27, 2008)

Growing by leaps and bounds here in north Georgia and western Carolina.

Cenoch, how's the economy where you live? If everyone is laid off, maybe their priorities have changed or can't afford to shoot anymore?


----------



## gjstudt (Nov 14, 2005)

*Nasp*

young kids at our indiana indoor state shoot was almost 900 kids


----------



## brn2bwild (Jan 10, 2004)

Attendance at our clubs shoots seem to be on the rise also. Don't think we'll break our record set about a year ago though, 285 shooters in one day.


----------



## cenochs (May 2, 2007)

Economy is the same as it has always been really no change. If we had 100 shooters for the entire month we would be tickled. Are club is near a big population what could we do different?


----------



## Moose24 (Oct 27, 2008)

In Alabama, things are going great. Our state org, BHA, membership has grown like crazy over the last couple of years. Attendance is up. We're adding new chapters. We have also had our state conservation department working with communities to build archery parks which is really helping to expose archery(not just 3D) to people who may not have otherwise been involved. NASP is growing in our schools.

The future is bright here.


----------



## cabotvt (Jul 23, 2007)

I see certain shoots losing attendance due to poor course maint and crap for targets. The shoots that have good active club members numbers are in the 150-200+ range plenty of money for targets. I think the IBO and ASA are restricted by travel to locate in the best areas. I would think a state like PA would be a perfect location for the ASA must be like...an OBAMA number of shooters in that state. I thought they held 1 shoot in PA not sure if it was a good turn out.


----------



## autumn (Sep 22, 2006)

Wa. state has shoots every weekend , I can shoot year around if I want,there are more an more kids shooting 3D witch is great to see.


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

I would love to get into 3d. But I am self taught archer who has never had a coach or anything like that. I shoot well, but I am too nervous to show up to something I don't know anything about. I'd be afraid I'd break the rules, shoot with the wrong form and being thrown to the wolves. etc


----------



## NGsportsman (May 27, 2008)

Range maintenance is a big draw too. People get tired of shooting the same targets at the same yardage every time. Do you mix things up? Replace targets before they are so shot out you can't see rings. Is the range set up safely or do people fear for their lives every time they go downrange to retrieve arrows. Is the range so tough people lose arrows too frequently? Or so easy they feel no challenge? Is it an inviting atmosphere? I know a lot of folks won't come shoot, and won't bring their family to shoot (kids especially) if the atmosphere is rough. Rowdy crowds, foul language, etc.

Hate to see it die out for you.


----------



## reylamb (Feb 5, 2003)

cabotvt said:


> I see certain shoots losing attendance due to poor course maint and crap for targets. The shoots that have good active club members numbers are in the 150-200+ range plenty of money for targets. I think the IBO and ASA are restricted by travel to locate in the best areas. I would think a state like PA would be a perfect location for the ASA must be like...an OBAMA number of shooters in that state. I thought they held 1 shoot in PA not sure if it was a good turn out.


The PA ASA shoot was terrible as far as attendance was concerned. The die-hard ASA'ers in the South did not attend, and many of the cross over IBO'ers did not want to slow their rigs down, so they stayed at home.

On the local scene, as far as GA is concerned, there has been a rise the last few years.

On the national front, ASA has already had bigger attendance marks this year vs last year, so I would say it is increasing on the national level for the ASA also.


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

buckchaser86 said:


> I would love to get into 3d. But I am self taught archer who has never had a coach or anything like that. I shoot well, but I am too nervous to show up to something I don't know anything about. I'd be afraid I'd break the rules, shoot with the wrong form and being thrown to the wolves. etc


Don't let this stop you. Most archers are self taught. Just go hang out at a shoot one day and see how things go. Make sure you bring your bow though, it is the most fun you can have with your clothes on!!!

Unlike these forums on here when you go to a shoot people don't bow bash...critique your form or anything, it is about getting together and having fun with fellow archers. 

Try it sometime, you will like it!!


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

gjstudt said:


> young kids at our indiana indoor state shoot was almost 900 kids


KY just had their State NASP Tourney too. We had 2391 total kids come and shoot. 958 Elementary, 772 Middle School and 661 High School students.

3D may be moving slower than we would like for it to, but archery as a whole is seeing plenty of new blood here in KY. :thumbs_up :teeth: :thumbs_up


----------



## rskibo (Oct 10, 2005)

about 15 years ago it was booming we had 3 ranges in just a few miles of each other and there were alot of guys shooting at each. There are sill alot of guys around that hunt but not that much for the 3D. this might be do to there are no ranges close by anymore. Its kinda of sad.


----------



## Carnivore1 (Feb 4, 2007)

buckchaser86 said:


> I would love to get into 3d. But I am self taught archer who has never had a coach or anything like that. I shoot well, but I am too nervous to show up to something I don't know anything about. I'd be afraid I'd break the rules, shoot with the wrong form and being thrown to the wolves. etc


Give it a shot you only live once. Were here for a good time not a long time. I shoot 3d for fun. I have yet to even turn in a score card . They can tell you what class to sign in as by looking at your bow. Stand at the correct pin, Shoot the target, scratch your score on the little card with the stubby little pencil they give you. It aint much dirrerent than mini golf. Have Fun


----------



## jmvaughn06 (Jan 10, 2009)

I finally went to my first shoot last Sat. and it was a blast, now i'm addicted and looking forward to the next one. I love just shooting my bow, and I have to say that 3D is not that expensive if you already have a bow and arrows, you don't need the top of the line stuff to have fun, I used my hunting setup and it only cost $10 to shoot in the tourney thats the cheapest hobby I have. I know my wife appreciates it a little more, until I get the notion to get better equipment :teeth:


----------



## goofyswife2788 (Jun 5, 2008)

Im in Ohio and right smack dab in the hot bed of archery. Every shoot I attend I see more and more shooters. In the last 4 years more than 5 new archery shops have opened in our general area. 5 years ago you had to drive more than 50 miles to find a decent shop. So it's alive and well here! Hopefully things will pick up in your area, but dont give up on it to soon. :thumbs_up


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

*have fun*



buckchaser86 said:


> I would love to get into 3d. But I am self taught archer who has never had a coach or anything like that. I shoot well, but I am too nervous to show up to something I don't know anything about. I'd be afraid I'd break the rules, shoot with the wrong form and being thrown to the wolves. etc


Oh, stop being silly. you would have a blast at a shoot. Everyone would be more than helpful. 
The wolves reside on AT for the most part. not at shoots.

Get out there and have fun.

As for the Op.

See if you can make improvements in how you market and advertise your shoots. 
Get your club posted on 3Dshoots.com and shootarchery.com
Make sure you have signs well posted on the roads leading to your club.

Make up flyers and take to local Sporting goods Stores and post them up. 
hang flyers anywhere that has a community board, grocery stores, etc.

From the Club side, make sure your club is very Welcoming to shooters. realy get out there and be excited that they came to your shoot.
have good course and good targets. have some drinks and snacks for sale.

Hold a shoot where if someone brings a guest one of them can shoot for 1/2 price.

Offer decent awards and maybe a token participation award for the little ones.

Hope this helps.


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

cenochs said:


> Participation at our local club has all but twindled to nothing. We may have 10 shooters on
> our best shoot. I hate to see it happen but I think it is a slowly dieing sport. Even at big ASA and IBO shoots the participation is not what it should be and you never hear of any talk on AT. On AT's best day there are what maybe 2000 people online and the Internet covers the entire world and most discussion is on crazy stuff or people are in the classifieds. Sooner than later the guys that are shooting now will be to old to shoot and there are not enough young kids shooting to take their place. I may be way off but this is the feeling I get. What do you guys think?


God I hope not as much as I have spent the last two years!


----------



## Bowtek1 (Apr 30, 2008)

I really believe here in Michigan it has dropped as far as attendence at 3d shoots. There used to be a trophy shoot at every local sports shop at any giving weekend from March through September in the mid 90's. They are no longer, started shooting asa just to have at least a group, and something to judge how well I did shoot. 15 years ago, I was one of the few in our farm community that bowhunted, now everyone bowhunts, good or bad, they hunt yet don't shoot alot. I think I seen a statistic that Michigan averages 6-7 bowhunters per square mile, wow. Yet there may be 10-12 shooters in the hunter class, where I remember 30-40 shooter in HC at trophy shoots in 97'. I wish numbers were up, but I think in the fast pace lifestyles of today, there are so many other things to do people are doing something else, kinda sad.


----------



## cenochs (May 2, 2007)

I think you guys in the south have a little weather advantage and a longer 3D season. We in my area having been shooting spots for about 5 months the weather is awful. We have 3 clubs within 20 or less miles here in Kentucky and they are to stubborn to combine the clubs and make one awesome club. Instead we have 10 to 20 shooters at each club just waiting for each club to die. One location is new and the property they have access to could rivial any ASA or IBO shoot in the country. They could hold a world event. To many stubborn old timers not wanting to change is all I can figure out. Whithin a hour drive from my house I can shoot 3 awesome clubs in Ohio also.


----------



## 3Darchr (Sep 9, 2006)

reylamb said:


> The PA ASA shoot was terrible as far as attendance was concerned. The die-hard ASA'ers in the South did not attend, and many of the cross over IBO'ers did not want to slow their rigs down, so they stayed at home.
> 
> On the local scene, as far as GA is concerned, there has been a rise the last few years.
> 
> On the national front, ASA has already had bigger attendance marks this year vs last year, so I would say it is increasing on the national level for the ASA also.


I think the ASA should should have shoots in PA OH WV that is were the most of your northern shooters are from. That is why most of the shooters in those states shoot the IBO because there shoots are closer for travel cost.And the ASA should not base one shoot on one showing just my opinion.


----------



## baird794 (Dec 2, 2006)

absolutecool said:


> Don't let this stop you. Most archers are self taught. Just go hang out at a shoot one day and see how things go. Make sure you bring your bow though, it is the most fun you can have with your clothes on!!!
> 
> Unlike these forums on here when you go to a shoot people don't bow bash...critique your form or anything, it is about getting together and having fun with fellow archers.
> 
> Try it sometime, you will like it!!


I agree, just go and talk to people. you will like it and the only way to find out about it is just do it.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Down here at Paris TX now at the ASA Pro Am. If attendence is down you sure can't tell it from here.


----------



## cenochs (May 2, 2007)

What do you guys consider good attendance for a one of the major ASA or IBO shoots? I think 2000 shooters for a major tournament is awful. If these events can't attract at least 5000 to 10000 shooters once a month for a major shoot the organizations are fading. If 3D archery was as poplar as these organizations would have you believe then attendance would be larger than it is. We are talking 50 states full of shooters and these big shoots can only get what 2500 or so shooters on a good weekend. If you really think this is good attendance and growth then I don't know what to say. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Kadob62 (May 1, 2009)

Moose24 said:


> In Alabama, things are going great. Our state org, BHA, membership has grown like crazy over the last couple of years. Attendance is up. We're adding new chapters. We have also had our state conservation department working with communities to build archery parks which is really helping to expose archery(not just 3D) to people who may not have otherwise been involved. NASP is growing in our schools.
> 
> The future is bright here.


Yep, seems to be several shoots to choose from every weekend, just have to decide which one to attend. New archery park in Athens, one in Cullman too


----------



## col84 (Nov 10, 2009)

In MS our first regional had 188 shooters which is more than last years state shoot.


----------



## Stab (Jun 25, 2009)

It has grown at a extremally fast rate here in Tn. Family's have caught on that its a great way to spend quility time for cheap. Its great to see it growing again!


----------



## valleycreek (Jan 16, 2008)

*3D Archery almost dead*

I hope so and it can take spot shooting with it


----------



## r302 (Apr 5, 2004)

*low attendance at 3D shoots?*

The only way an answer to your question about why the club is having low turn outs is to ask the members why this is happening?

The answer is there, but no one is seeing it, so you have to look closely at your club and compare it with another club that is having better turn outs. Then compare what that successful club is doing that your club is not doing.

Sometimes old ideas that no one wants to give up is the problem. New blood in the driver's seat may or may not be the answer. In our club the first 3D shoots were very good with the attendance, but it never improved. Just stayed the same. That was the first red flag. Archers from around the area were going to other shoots with a better and different format. Two members kept complaining the last couple of years that the shoot was becoming boring because we shot the same targets and positions every year.

Finally the present administration got tired of their complaining and said, "Next year you do it!", and they did and having been doing it for the last three years. These two archers have traveled the area and observed what the other successful clubs and organizations are doing as far as 3D shoots.

Now every year the shoot is different and more fun than the last year. My club had it's first 3D shoot of the year this week end and we had a great turnout with only one complaint. 

In short, talk it out and see if the present administration is open to new ideas. Compare your club's way of producing a shoot to other clubs that are bringing in more archers. New 3D targets and new ideas will bring in more archers. Don't forget to advertise well and the fact there are new 3Ds and fresh shooting position that are fun and challenging.

The answer to your question is there. Your club member need to step back and find it from a broader point of view. Good luck to you guys and girls.
Girls! Do you let the women in your club plan your shoots. We do!
r302:wink:


----------



## eli (Apr 18, 2004)

*Low attendance*

The *economy IS affecting 3-D*. I am in Texas, and to shoot this state you'd better *own a gas station*. Believe me when I say this because I am speaking from experience. 
If ASA or IBO were to do it right, they would break the country up into sections, whereby the 3-D archer only had to travel several hundred miles rather than a thousand plus. They could win their section title that would be equal to any other section title and then have one national title shoot-off per season rotating in different areas of the country. 
I love 3-D but do I want to spend all my money traveling to the ASA shoots out east or the IBO shoots up north every month from South Central Texas? uh, no!
They are only pulling a small fraction of the archers into these venues right now. They need to nationalize. Maybe then, they could get better sponsorship.


----------

